# question about carpeting plants



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what is a good carpeting plant that can go on jurt normal small pebble gravel and is easy care in low to medium lighting


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe try Echinodorus tenellus with.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Dwarf hairgrass, baby tears, or Marimo moss cut into tufts.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For that level lighting you might have much better luck with Marsilea.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Maybe a moss carpet sandwiched between some mesh, I just stared a moss wall like that and I'm waiting for it to grow in


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

It isn't a carpet per se, but dwarf sag will grow densely. Moss on mesh will also carpet over gravel (see picture below), but you need to be careful that the mesh is smaller than your fish or it may become a gill net. This tank was set up with christmas moss, although peacock moss would work as well. Substrate is gravel, although that isn't doing much anymore. Note that the only fish are a BN pleco and occasionally a single angel fry. There are lots of shrimp.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice ground planting.


----------

